# Washington DC area impounded from rabbit horder



## Baby Juliet (May 5, 2008)

Rabbits need rescue (PG county)

[line]
Reply to: [email protected]t.org
Date: 2008-05-04, 10:12PM EDT


I released my rabbits to them but found out that they might be put to sleep as it's too many for the rescue group involved. 

There are pure mini-rexs: 1 dalmation pair; 1 brown female with 6 1mo old kits (3 brown, 3 black): 1 male tort (small but a real high jumper able to escape 32" pen); 4 born 1/1/08 (2 black, 1 gray, 1 brown). 

1 gray jersey wooly male 

pure females lionheads: 1 black, 1 tort-black 

1 5 mo old blonde mini-lop mix 

minis: 1 black pair; 3 born 1/5/08 black 

lionhead mix: 1 blonde pair 

Please contact A. Moore at PG Animal Control for info. 

You can also adopt through Susan Wong, President, Friends of Rabbits & House Rabbit Sanctuary, 240-418-9994. Their fee is only the cost of spay or neuter around $60.



Pictures http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/pet/668385831.html


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 24, 2008)

Adopt Bathsheba a Mini Rex








See more details & photos 




*Pet Category: *
Rabbits 

*Location: *
Centreville, VA 

*Details: *
Medium, Female 

*Age: *
Young 

*Size: *
Medium 

*Listing on: *
Friends of Rabbits (Petfinder.com) 

*Listed: *
4 Days Ago 

Description: 
This picture was taken of me when I was back at the shelter. I came in with 25 other rabbits from a hoarding situation in Maryland. We were all so scared. Would you believe that we all made it out ALIVE? I'm Bathsheba, and yes, there is also a... see more at Petfinder.com 
"I was rescued from Prince George's County Animal Management where I was brought in with 25 other rabbits confiscated from a hoarder in Maryland. We were all rescued and placed with several rescue groups in three different states."


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

I tried to see Betheseda's link and it says she/he's link is no longer available :shock:! Help - thinking about the little bun..

Edit: I was finally able to get on the site but they have 100's of buns -whats up with DC/Maryland/Virginia that they have SO many buns in their pounds? Los Angeles does not have so many - it was overwhelmingly sad!

I can't find Betheseda to save my life - any specific info you can post about her as I now feel somewhat invested into her? Thanks!


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 25, 2008)

I can't find it so maybe she's been adopted. If you want to follow up please contact Lori at 301-725-7505 or email [email protected]. I wouldn't be surprised if she was adopted because she's a beauty and $65 adoption fee is really cheap considering it would cost on average at least 3X that for a spay.


----------

